# 11dp3dt BFN



## Hopingfora BFP:( (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi all,

I am probably clutching at straws here but has anyone tested negative at 11dp3dt and then gone on to get a BFP?

My OTD is this saturday and I was due to go in for a blood test today to detect pregnancy but due to the negative result yesterday i didn't bother. Am thinking of ditching the cyclogest pessaries as well.......feel so despondent


----------



## BeeBows (Feb 21, 2012)

Don't give up yet....like you, I tested early and got a BFN 
My OTD is tomorrow, it is doing my head in but need to hang in there. I posted like you a few days ago for the first time, there are people that tested early BFN and went on to have BFP - don't give up hope x

Good luck x


----------



## Hopingfora BFP:( (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi BeeBows,

Thanks for your encouraging words. Really appreciate it xx
How long ago did you do the test? I sent my urine sample to my GP lab and they tested it. ...but i haven't had my AF yet so will test again on saturday as planned.

I really hope that you get a BFP so you can celebrate all weekend. 
Good luck hun xx


----------



## BeeBows (Feb 21, 2012)

I tested on Tuesday - 11dpt. This birthday weekend will be great or a shocker! Haven't planned anything this year, as last time I just wanted to be on my own with DH. If it is BFP will want to take it easy anyway. Not sure if I will sleep much tonight. 
The first time was easier as I didn't know what to expect, this time has been harder. But I am a great believer in what will be will be and everything happens for a reason!!! 

Good luck for Saturday x


----------



## Hopingfora BFP:( (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi BeeBows,

just noticed the update in your signature. sorry that it hasn't worked out hun .
All I can say is just try to stay positive. 
As for me, I have already moved on even though my OTD is tomorrow!! 
I believe as long as we are alive and healthy, we are still in with a chance. Gonna go to a different clinic this time. Thinking of going with ARGC. They claim to have the best stats in London!! Have you heard of them?

Take care xx


----------

